# Der Bayreuth Biker Thread



## decolocsta (17. April 2008)

Hallo Leute,

da sich in Bayreuth in den letzten 2 Jahren ein explodierender Zuwachs an Leuten die in den Bikesport eingestiegen sind ergeben hat, dachte ich es wäre an der Zeit für einen Fred der alle vereint, um Meinungen auszutauschen (dann muss nicht mehr soviel hinter fremden Rücken gelästert werden  ) und um einfach über alles was mit dem Thema zu tun hat reden zu können.

Mir liegt da auch schon der erste Stein auf dem Herzen.
Gestern bin ich zum Buchstein rauf und habe gesehen das wieder fleißig gebaut wurde  hab gleichmal den halben Tag damit verbracht die Line zu fahren und auch der Kicker in den Steilhang bei der Abfahrt ist genial, hat mich echt gefreut, nur wo mir dann schwarz vor Augen wurde, war der Müll, in den von euch ausgegrabenen Löchern waren locker an die 10 Bierflaschen, verpackungen von Müslis usw. usw. usw. usw. dann grabt ihr genau neben Bäumen dicke Löcher so das die Wurzeln komplett freiliegen so das es vorprogrammiert ist das der Baum absterben wird.

Ich will nicht den Finger erheben und hier predigen, ist nicht mein Ziel, ich bin aber schon einige Jahre dabei, und hab schon viel miterlebt, vor gut 4 Jahren war die Polizei schonmal richtig aktiv und hat alle die mit MTB`s in den Buchstein gefahren sind registriert, das hat sich dann wieder beruhigt, dann durch Matheos "Megakicker" Aktion ist die Polizei wieder aktiv gewesen, und wenn der Förster erstmal die Schnauze voll hat durch Mutwillige zerstörung von Bäumen und verdrecken des Spots kann es sein das die tolleranz die uns in den Wäldern entgegen gebracht wird endet und es so bei uns abgeht wie in den meisten anderen Wäldern Deutschlands, ihr müsst nur ein wenig im Forum lesen, dann wisst ihr wovon ich rede.

Versteh mich bitte nicht falsch, ich denke es ist kein Problem ein Loch 1 Meter weit weg von einem Baum zu graben damit die Wurzeln nicht aufgedeckt werden und es ist auch kein Thema die Verpackung von Essen und Flaschen in den Rucksack zu schmeissen und irgendwo anders zu entsorgen, denkt immer daran, ihr wollt nicht nur heute Spaß im Wald haben, sondern auch die kommenden Jahre. 

Ride on......


----------



## Masira (17. April 2008)

kann ich nur zustimmen 

wir sollten alle zusammen darauf achten, dass wir nicht zu viel ärger provozieren und vorallem umsichtig mit der natur umgehen!
wenn wir flaschen etc. den berg rauf bringen, dann wirds ja wohl kein problem sein das leere zeug auch wieder mit runter zu nehmen... 
und wenn wir unsere sachen einfach so im wald entsorgen hat keiner was davon! der wald geht kaputt und wir haben probleme mit förstern oder sogar der polizei!

so, ich hoffe das sich hier noch einige finden die das thema betrifft und freu mich auf eine "geimeinsame zusammenarbeit"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reitermaniac (17. April 2008)

ich finds auch toll das gebaut wird aber wenn dann den müll mit nehmen und auch die erde dort abtragen wo nix kaputt geht wär echt cool wenn wir weitere jahre in den wäldern fahren können also auf gehts müll aus den wäldern und löcher an freie stellen 

mfg Reitermaniac


----------



## ^aleKz^ (17. April 2008)

richtiisch!! sag ich den honks auch immerwieder... viele fangen dann das diskutieren an, aba naja!!
an unserem spot jedenfalls NICHT!! wers trotzdem macht, dem werden die eier lang gezogen, und er wird "des platzes" verwiesen....!
wir haben an unserem spot glück, dass keiner was dagegen hat dass wir da bauen und fahren...nochnichtmal als einer von uns mim heli abgeholt werden musste!! ich finde es ist einfach assozial seinen müll im wald zu lassen, denn das wirkt sich negativ auf den ruf aller biker aus, und so entstehen kliches (oder so ähnlich  ...masira wird e gleich meckern )

leider glaube ich jedoch das die "schuldigen" das evtl nie lesen werden, also alle leute im gegebenen fall direckt ansprechen und ihnen genau das erzählen was wir hier alle vertreten!!
zum thema vereinen und so....ich glaube das wird nie so richtig funktionieren! die leute die einem taugen, mit denen man reden und fahren kann kennt man meist...andere reden dumm hinter dem rücken anderer und lästern, da sie oft alles über "einen kamm schären" (hatten wir ja schon ausführlich, deco  )
wir sollten evtl doch näher zusammenrücken, und gemeinsam spots ausbauen, so dass es keine "schmarotzer" mehr gibt die spots anderer fahren, zerstören und modifizieren....- "ohne zu fragen" hört sich dumm an, aber es kann nicht sein dass (secret) spots befahren werden, ohne dass der erbauer oder vielmehr die erbauer davon wissen...das gibt nur stress...
trotzdem cooler fred (besser als dein legendärer "schaukelfred"   )
"if the kids are united, they will never be divited"  
mfg, alex


----------



## Flo-Designs (17. April 2008)

Jo Saschi mein alter Verwalter 

Also ich finds ne klasse Sache das Du hier nen Thread aufgemacht hast was den Zusammenahlt in Zukunft anbelangt! Ich bin auch der Meinung das gerade wir als Biker uns es nicht gegenseitig versauen sollten, weil man gerade vielleicht nicht so große lust gehabt hat seine flaschen an einem anderen Ort zu entsorgen oder Bäume absterben usw. ich will genauso wie Du Sascha nicht irgendwelche Reden schwingen oder eine Predigt halten, nur das Biken ist doch 1000 mal schöner wenn einem die Wälder offen stehen und man mit einem freien Gefühl fahren kann ohne im Hinterkopf haben zu müssen das die Polizei und Forst uns jeden Quadratmeter schließt und mehr oder weniger jagt auf uns macht. Ich glaube auch nicht das es so viel schöner ist! 

Also helfts alle mit und gehts alle gemeinsam raus für ein sauberes Bikerparadies!

Ride on!

Flowjoe


----------



## Klabauterman (17. April 2008)

ich schmeiss mich mach kurz rein..
wo ist der Buchenwald?
hat irgendwer mal Lust mit mir ne Runde zu drehen und mir n paar Spots und wege zu zeigen? 
wär schön!
nächste Woche Dienstag oder Mittwoch Nachmittag wär glaube ich zur zeit gut


----------



## Reitermaniac (17. April 2008)

ich komm aus pegnitz kennt jemand paar spots um pegnitz rum ?


----------



## decolocsta (17. April 2008)

jaaaa, leo jobst weg...*schwärm*  aber ist ja eig. kein Spot, nur so die geile AM Tour bis Pottenstein und zurück 

@Klabauterman

alles weitere über PM


----------



## ^aleKz^ (21. April 2008)

...hier is aba hote tose... 
wenn ich mein bike hoffentlich diese woche ma widda hab, des maisls am wochenende und die physik schulaufgabe am montag danach   erstma überstanden sind....und nix ungeahntes mehr dazwischen kommt  ....dann....ja dann geht ma hoffentlich widda ne fette session in bayreuth (und für privilegierte evtl. "collar bone trail"  )....
bis dahin, ride on !!!


----------



## decolocsta (21. April 2008)

Hier, das meine ich mit Löcher:


----------



## rex_sl (21. April 2008)

so klein. das hat man ja in 30 sekundne wieder zugemacht. wennste mal nen richtiges loch sehen willst. dann schau dir das mal an. hab letzte woche mindestens 10 solche löcher zugeschüttet bei uns. da hätte man teilweise ne waschmaschine drinnen verstecken können. das auf dem foto ging mir bis zum gürtel. einen tag zuvor bin ich aus versehen reingefallen als ich jemanden ausweichen wollte. 







2 tage später hab ich schon wieder kids beim buddeln erwischt. seitdem wird ein 14 jähriger vermisst. gibt sogar schon vermisstenanzeigen auf milchtüten und in schaufenstern in der stadt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ^aleKz^ (21. April 2008)

okee, die löcher sind mies...
@ rex: wer nicht hören will muss fühlen....


----------



## decolocsta (21. April 2008)

ja, Rex super, es geht darum das diese Löcher direkt neben den Bäumen gegraben werden, und die Wurzeln freiliegen.
Will hier nicht den "who got the biggest whole" contest austragen, sondern nur ein appell aussprechen damit halt in Zukunft wenn schon Löcher dann 2 Meter weiter damit der Baum überleben kann und der Förster uns nicht mit der Schrotflinte aus dem Wald jagt.


----------



## rex_sl (21. April 2008)

man braucht garkeine löcher im wald graben. auch nicht 3 meter vom weg. das geht auch ohne loch. ich will auch keinen wettbewerb ausrufen. aber grab solche sachen einfach zu. am besten mit der erde vom kicker. 

bei uns hilft reden nixmehr. ich schaufel einfach alles wieder zu. die erde is ja nicht für zuhause sondern für den kicker in 1m entfernung. der verschwindet dann halt wieder im loch.


----------



## Reitermaniac (29. April 2008)

die letzten tage waren ja toll zum biken


----------



## decolocsta (29. April 2008)

jop, im Gegensatz zu heute


----------



## stylehead (30. April 2008)

ach heut nachmittag wars doch ganz gut...zum street fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (30. April 2008)

naja, wald ging auch, sehr gut sogar...juhe der sommer kommt


----------



## stylehead (1. Mai 2008)

nach dem 11.05. wird der wald für mich auch interessant.


----------



## decolocsta (1. Mai 2008)

welches ist es geworden? das K oder C?


----------



## stylehead (3. Mai 2008)

das kona.


----------



## decolocsta (11. April 2009)

gleicher Spot die gleichen Leute aber nix gelernt.......Leute, seit bitte nicht so dumm, ihr tut euch und allen anderen Bikern mit eurem rumgesaue keinen gefallen, packt euren scheiss Müll bitte einfach ein. Hab keine Lust ständig mit meinen Kollgen euren Dreck wegzuräumen.


----------



## Masira (11. April 2009)

das is einfach nur dämlich, ihr schneidet euch (und vorallem auch allen anderen bikern) ins eigene fleisch ...


----------



## Padolomeus (15. April 2009)

Hej Leute,

hab den BT-Fred grad erst endeckt. Bin seit März neu hier und kann das Müllproblem am Buchstein leide rnur bestätigen. Wieso dort soviel rumliegt, aber z.B. am Siegesturm nicht, ist mir schleierhaft.

Aber im großen und ganzem bin ich von der Umgebung Bayreuth wirklich angetan - es gibt immer viel neues zu entdecken an Trails.

Kann mir jemand noch mehr zeigen und vorallem zusammenhängende Passagen. Ich finde immer nur kurze XXX m Stück die sich nru schlecht in einen z.B. Rundkurs einbauen lassen.

Wenn alles gut läuft, hab ich ab diesem WE auch endlich mein Enduro...

Grüße,

Pado


----------



## decolocsta (15. April 2009)

Was für ein Enduro hast du dann?


Am Siegestrum ist nicht soviel Los, da muss man sich ja erstmal das Steile Stück raufkämpfen 

Buchstein ist teilweiße schon gut besucht von der jüngeren Generation.
Hoffe doch ma das wir das Müllproblem in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## Padolomeus (15. April 2009)

Hab mir das Stevens Ridge geordert. Soll für mich ein Long-Travel Allmountain werden. Also ruppige Touren mit viel Abwärtspotential aber auch der Möglichkeit, die Berge allein hoch zu kommen (auch zum Siegesturm hoch ). Mit den gut 14 kg machbar. Außerdem fahre ich immer nach links die sanfte Variante hoch, und nicht die steile Hauptwegrampe geradeaus.

Jetzt muss es nur endlich da sein am WE!

Grüße,

pado


----------



## Ray (17. April 2009)

Hab den Buchstein zwar schon schlimmer erlebt, aber in letzter Zeit häuft sich dort der Müll wieder. Ich glaube allerdings nicht, dass nur Biker dafür verantwortlich sind.

Das mit den Löchern verstehe ich überhaupt nicht. Kann mir jemand erklären wozu es notwendig ist sowas zu graben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (17. April 2009)

Naja, die Jungs bauen halt hier und da einiges,
dafür brauchen die Erde, aber es ist problemlos möglich
sowas zu machen ohne einen ganzen Wald wie einen Schweizer Käse zu
hinterlassen. Am Buchstein z.b. könnte man einfach den losen Boden dazu
hernehmen die Löcher zu stopfen.....


Ich behaupte nicht das die (jüngeren) Biker für den Dreck am gesammten Buchsten
schuld sind, ich rede schon von bestimmten Stellen und Leuten, ich rede vor allem
von dem Dreck um den "Dirtspot" usw. und das sind einzig und allein die Biker,
hab das schon mit eignenen Augen gesehen und abstreiten tuns die Verantwortlichen auch nicht.

Will hier ja niemanden an den Pranger stellen, nur liegt mir halt auch ein wenig der Zustand vom Wald am Herzen, desweiteren wird die tolleranz gegenüber uns Bikern
seitens des Försters der Polizei usw. auch erschöpft sein, ich kann mich noch an zeiten erinnern als alle Biker auf dem Weg zum Buchstein kontrolliert wurden.


----------



## Streckenchef (1. April 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich hab auch ein Anliegen, ich denke es passt hier ganz gut rein.
Ich war soeben beim Siegesturm, bzw dahinter in dem kleinen Steinbruch da wo es schon einige Zeit diverse Kicker etc gibt.
Soweit so gut, ich fahr da ja auch gerne. 
Aber muss es sein dass ihr 1,5m tiefe Löcher direkt neben Wegen baut? Ihr könnt doch nie sicher sein, dass da nicht jemand der es nicht weiß reinfährt/fällt. Und dann sind wieder alle Biker schuld. Ich habe keine Lust, dass es hier bald so zugeht wie andernorts wo man nichtsmehr darf. Überreizt mal die Toleranz des Försters nicht.
Die Bauaktivitäten dort haben sich übrigens schon zur nächsthöhren Behörde durchgerungen (mit denen hab ich anderweitig zu tun).
Ich verstehe ja dass ihr baut, hab auch nix dagegen. Aber schaltet doch dabei bitte mal für einige Minuten euer Hirn an.
Hoffe ich bin nicht der einzige der das so sieht,
schönen Abend noch


----------



## decolocsta (1. April 2010)

kuck an den Buchstein,
ich warte nur drauf das es wieder losgeht wie vor ein paar Jahren, wo die Bullen am Waldrand gewartet haben und jeden Biker belabert haben.

Imo wird schon gut überreizt, frage mich ernsthaft wie lang es noch gut gehen kann.


----------



## TheMicha (1. April 2010)

Ich bin zwar noch nicht allzu lange in BT unterwegs, finde aber das vor allem die "wilde" Bauerei am Buchstein und Siegesturm recht großzügig geduldet wird.

Selbst ein offizieller Spot in der Gegend würde auf die Dauer zu Problemen führen wenn die Umweltverschmutzung so ausartet wie am Buchstein.
Wenn ich allein daran denke was für Müll an Glasscherben dort teilweise verstreut ist - traurig. 
Es kann doch aber nicht nur an den Bikern liegen die ihren Müll dort hinterlassen? Wer zertrümmert schon freiwillig Glasflaschen auf den eigenen Trails?


----------



## decolocsta (1. April 2010)

Gibt denk ich weniger Orte in Deutschland wo die Tolleranz so groß gegenüber uns Bikern ist wie in Bayreuth.
Man muss nur ma lesen was in anderen Gegenden Deutschlands abgeht, wir haben es so gut hier, die Frage ist, wie lange noch?


----------



## modidddmmm (2. April 2010)

ich denke nicht das  die Erbauer von Buchsteins, Roter Hügel/Klinikums oder Sigesturms Miniparks Hier im Forum sind.
Da hilft nur zulabern oder Schilder aufstellen, die darauf hinweisen.


----------



## Padolomeus (3. April 2010)

Ich weiß auch ganz genau wer das mit dem 1,5 m Loch war. Die Jungens haben sich einen neuen Kicker gebaut in der letzten Woche. Am letzten Dienstag erst, habe ich mich mit denen unterhalten. Hab auch drauf hingewiesen, dass sie unbedingt noch was in das Loch reinschauffeln müssen, oder es wenigstens flacher machen. Es ist ja wirklich ein 50x50 cm abmessendes und gut 1,2 m tiefes Loch. Warum die Kiddis immer Löcher machen müssen zum Material gewinnen und nicht einfach vorhandene Kuppen und Erhebungen einfach einebnen.....Schleierhaft. Ich würde mir garnicht erst die Mühe machen 1,5 m tief zu buddeln, wenn zwei meter daneben alte Sandhaufen liegen.

Ich werde zwar nächste Woche nicht da sein, danach aber immer mal wieder oben vorbeischauen und gucken, ob es sich bessert. Ansonsten pranger ich die Kerle hier im Forum an; mit Fotos und Namen.


----------



## decolocsta (3. April 2010)

Hab auch schon öfter ma welche angesprochen, von Einsicht hat man wenig gesehen....

....das Problem ist, die Leute machen keinen Unterschied zwischen uns und denen,
es sind halt die Biker, egal ob jung oder alt, die für Chaos im Wald sorgen und diesen
Schuh lass ich mir nur ungern anziehen.

Wir sind auch schon öfter ma am Buchstein gewesen und haben den Müll in Tüten gesammelt,
find ich doof das ich meine Freizeit für sowas opfern muss.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (15. April 2010)

TheMicha schrieb:


> ...Wenn ich allein daran denke was für Müll an Glasscherben dort teilweise verstreut ist - traurig.
> Es kann doch aber nicht nur an den Bikern liegen die ihren Müll dort hinterlassen? Wer zertrümmert schon freiwillig Glasflaschen auf den eigenen Trails?



Wart mal auf den 1. Mai, wenn wieder hunderte besoffene eine Abkürzung über den Buchstein nehmen, weil ihre Wanderung mehr Biere gedauert hat, als eingeplant...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (27. April 2010)

Ich bin regelmäßig am Buchstein oben. Neben den Bikern sind in letzter Zeit auch immer mehr Softair- und Rollenspieler oben. Ich werde in Zukunft nichtmehr der nette Kerl sein, dort oben. Wenn ich jemanden den Wald verdrecken oder zündeln seh, ruf ich direkt die Polizei. 

Ich hab keinen Bock mir die Reifen an den Scherben aufzuschlitzen. Gegen Kicker hab ich nichts, solange die Löcher nciht als Müllhalden missbraucht und ordentlich zugemacht werden.


----------



## decolocsta (27. April 2010)

viel Spaß am 1. Mai


----------



## Ray (6. Mai 2010)

Um diesen lahmen Thread mal wieder zum Leben zu erwecken:


----------



## TheMicha (6. Mai 2010)




----------



## Padolomeus (7. Mai 2010)

Top!
Und das mit einem ganz normalen Serien-MTB....echt grass.


----------



## decolocsta (7. Mai 2010)

sehr geil 

nur frage ich mich wie lange der Rahmen das mitmacht bzw. wann dir die hintere Bremsaufnahme abreißt und warum du in dem Einsatz die Gabel so weich fährst, mehr Druck wäre deiner Sache sicher dienlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ray (8. Mai 2010)

Von einem bisschen Räder versetzen reißt die Aufnahme schon nicht gleich ab. Der Druck in der Gabel taugt mir bisher ganz gut, fahre 6-7 bar.


----------



## Masira (14. Mai 2010)

nicht schlecht herr specht, paar feine sachen dabei! erinenrt an rainer525


----------



## Ray (15. Mai 2010)

Hier ist Teil2: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/6467

Ich hadere noch etwas mit meinem Setup, irgendwas stimmt noch nicht. Aber Rainer fährt schon super.


----------



## decolocsta (15. Mai 2010)

Ich sag ja, zu weich für deinen Einsatz 

Rainer fährt hinten keinen SAG vorne warsch auch nicht und 13 Bar in den Reifen, k.a. in wiefern das auf dich übertragbar ist


----------



## Ray (16. Mai 2010)

Mit Setup meine die Geo, der Rest ist absolut stimmig. Aber die perfekte Geo gibts eh nicht, man kann sich nur annähern.


----------



## Padolomeus (21. Mai 2010)

Hej,
letztens musste ich auf dem Weg von der Theta zurück nach Bayreuth leider feststellen, dass über Himmelfahrt einige mal wieder den Markgrafenweg mit allerlei Astkram versperrt haben. Was das soll?! 





Den konnte ich noch wegräumen, aber dass hier





hab ich allein auch nicht mehr geschafft.

Idioten!!


----------



## decolocsta (21. Mai 2010)

lustig isses wenn einige schöne Trails mit Fallen bestückt werden, z.b. solche Sache wie auf deinen Fotos direkt hinter einer schwer einsehbaren Kurve, wenn ich so jemanden mal auf frischer Tat ertappe weiß ich nicht ob ich mich zügeln kann, obwohl ich ein echt friedlicher Mensch bin.
Gab schon einige Situationen wo ich mich liegen gesehen hab.


----------



## bob-o (22. Mai 2010)

Wir waren auch neulich am Siegesturm unterwegs und haben da die ganzen sch*** Bäume aus den Weg geräumt. Einige von denen die auf den Fotos zu sehen sind glaube ich. 

Falls man die Leute mal auf frischer Tat ertappt, kann man von mir aus auch gerne mal nen Fausttanz aufführen.

Idioten!!!!


----------



## decolocsta (22. Mai 2010)

bob-o schrieb:


> einen Fausttanz aufführen.


----------



## Ray (24. Mai 2010)

Der Buchstein war heute bis auf die menschlichen Exkremente in exponierter Lage erstaunlich sauber: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/6695/h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (24. Mai 2010)

wow, sehr schön


----------



## ole88 (9. April 2011)

tote hose? lebt ihr alle no oder warum nix los


----------



## ole88 (13. April 2011)

ich raff das nich, keiner mehr da?


----------



## folienmaster (14. April 2011)

ole88 schrieb:


> ich raff das nich, keiner mehr da?




Doch einer! 

Schau bloss nicht so oft hier rein. Weil eben net viel los is.


----------



## ole88 (14. April 2011)

ja so denkt wohl jeder bareider is ja schlimm, alle keine bikes mehr^^


----------



## folienmaster (14. April 2011)

ole88 schrieb:


> ja so denkt wohl jeder bareider is ja schlimm, alle keine bikes mehr^^



Mir ham halt ka Zeit zum tippeln! 

Do ma imma aufm Bike hocken! 

Habe dir ja schon gesagt einfach mal melden. 

Vielleicht geht ja mal was.


----------



## Loods (14. April 2011)

Hallo Leute!

Hat hier jemand Tipps für tolle Trails oder sonstige interessante Spots in Bayreuth?
Bisher bewege ich mich aufm Buchstein bei den Felsen oder am Siegesturm, habe aber noch nicht so viel tolles gefunden. Ein paar knackigere Trails fänd ich aber echt mal super zur Abwechslung. Gibt es evtl. auch irgendwo einen Dirtpark oder zumindest irgendwas wo man ein bisschen Sprünge üben kann?

Grüße, Loods


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (14. April 2011)

Es gibt durchaus recht schöne Trails, teils auch knackigere, in der Bayreuther Umgebung.
Man muss nur ein wenig vorsichtig sein, wem man die zeigt 
Zum Schluß ist alles zugemüllt, mit viel zu hohen Sprüngen vollgepflastert, die keiner springen mag usw, überall Löcher gebuddelt...


----------



## Loods (14. April 2011)

Da brauchste keine Angst haben, Müll und sonstige Verunstaltungen des Waldes zerstören mir auch immer meine entspannten Begegnungen mit der Natur, sowas macht man nicht. Aus dem Alter überall immer höhere und weitere Sprünge hinsetzen zu müssen, bin ich glaub ich auch raus. Ich mag lieber so schon von der naturgegebene Drops und Sprünge, Wurzel- und Steinfelder. Also falls du dann doch noch ein paar Tipps zu schönen Spots loswerden willst freu ich mich immer über ne PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ole88 (14. April 2011)

ich nehm meinen müll immer mit und ich bin viel zu faul um in der natur zu buddeln^^
da ich etz zwar erstmal ne woche nich da bin danach aber gerne auch ma was fahren würde könnt man ja mal was zam machen?
und über pn würd ich mich auch freuen zwecks strecken.


----------



## folienmaster (14. April 2011)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Es gibt durchaus recht schöne Trails, teils auch knackigere, in der Bayreuther Umgebung.
> Man muss nur ein wenig vorsichtig sein, wem man die zeigt
> Zum Schluß ist alles zugemüllt, mit viel zu hohen Sprüngen vollgepflastert, die keiner springen mag usw, überall Löcher gebuddelt...



Die Kurzen und ihre Schaufeln! 

Fährst um die Kurve rum und steckst im Loch oder spielst Maulwurf!


----------



## folienmaster (17. April 2011)

Ich hab heute mal die Reifenwaschanlage am Markt angeschaut und ausprobiert. 

Find ich ganz gut gelungen die Bayreuther Todesrinne.


----------



## ole88 (17. April 2011)

biste auch member bei fb? ich scho is natürlich pflicht sich dort auf gefällt mir zu gehen, aber echt lol und schade wie es umgesetzt wurde


----------



## folienmaster (17. April 2011)

Nö ich bin net bei fb. Aber mei Sekretärin! 

Auf der einen Seite hat die Stadt kein Geld bzw. ein kleines Loch im Stadtsäckel, aber für  so a Brunzerla is Geld do.


----------



## ole88 (17. April 2011)

lol wo dei "sekretärin" is wollt ich etza net wissen^^

tja bayreuth, ich freu mich scho wieder auf die festspiele, die ganzen löcher in der straße werden wohl nicht verschwinden bis dahin, ma schaun welches loch denn ersten A8 frisst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## folienmaster (18. April 2011)

Na ja ich brauchse net wirklich. Da ziehen auf einmal die Preise an, eine Hektik und ein Trubel. Na ja wers braucht. Bringt halt für manche Umsatz.


----------



## ole88 (4. Juni 2011)

sagt ma die bayreuther com is doch endgültig tot hier oder?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (4. Juni 2011)

nope! Es gibt sie weiterhin


----------



## folienmaster (4. Juni 2011)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> nope! Es gibt sie weiterhin



Mich gibts auch noch! 

Zwar etwas defekt, aber ich lebe noch!


----------



## ole88 (4. Juni 2011)

warum is dann hier so wenig los?


----------



## folienmaster (4. Juni 2011)

ole88 schrieb:


> warum is dann hier so wenig los?



Ich hock eh schon viel zu viel an meinen PC´s. Sollte mehr biken,

aber mit einer gesch. Bandscheibe muss Mann etwas langsam treten.

Ich bin halt hier nicht so oft unterwegs. Stöbere im Bikemarkt, lese

mal in den versch. Foren die Beiträge, gib event. meinen Senf dazu und bin 

wieder verschwunden.


----------



## ole88 (8. Juli 2011)

sollte jemand am siegesturm denn markgrafen weg entlang fahen, bitte schließt eure augen, was die bayerische forstverwaltung getan hat ist einfach nur zum heulen, hinterm siegesturm alles umgemäht mit harvester büsche wege zu kleinholz gemacht und der kleine wurzeltrail der zum margrafen weg geht ist nicht mehr märchenhaft wie er mal war, ich hab vorgestern heulen können was die dem wald angetan haben, ach ja den breiten weg bergauf zum siegesturm ist nun 5cm aufgeschottert worden, echt krank


----------



## folienmaster (8. Juli 2011)

ole88 schrieb:


> sollte jemand am siegesturm denn markgrafen weg entlang fahen, bitte schließt eure augen, was die bayerische forstverwaltung getan hat ist einfach nur zum heulen, hinterm siegesturm alles umgemäht mit harvester büsche wege zu kleinholz gemacht und der kleine wurzeltrail der zum margrafen weg geht ist nicht mehr märchenhaft wie er mal war, ich hab vorgestern heulen können was die dem wald angetan haben, ach ja den breiten weg bergauf zum siegesturm ist nun 5cm aufgeschottert worden, echt krank



Kommt ja wieder die Festspielzeit. 
Für die Galaträger muss ja alles planiert werden.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (8. Juli 2011)

ole88 schrieb:


> sollte jemand am siegesturm denn markgrafen weg entlang fahen, bitte schließt eure augen, was die bayerische forstverwaltung getan hat ist einfach nur zum heulen, hinterm siegesturm alles umgemäht mit harvester büsche wege zu kleinholz gemacht und der kleine wurzeltrail der zum margrafen weg geht ist nicht mehr märchenhaft wie er mal war, ich hab vorgestern heulen können was die dem wald angetan haben, ach ja den breiten weg bergauf zum siegesturm ist nun 5cm aufgeschottert worden, echt krank



Jap, das gleiche dachte ich mir auch, einfach zum heulen...
Der breite Weg hoch zum Turm ist mir noch halbwegs egal, ich fahr immer über Bindlach hoch aber der Wurzelweg


----------



## Padolomeus (8. Juli 2011)

Hej,

ähnlich schreckliches Bild hinten in Saas-Buchstein. Abfahrt runter zum Studentenwald von der Sandgrube aus kommend - alles platt gemacht. Der kleine Pfad komplett zerfahren, Kiefern kreuz und quer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## folienmaster (8. Juli 2011)

Padolomeus schrieb:


> Hej,
> 
> ähnlich schreckliches Bild hinten in Saas-Buchstein. Abfahrt runter zum Studentenwald von der Sandgrube aus kommend - alles platt gemacht. Der kleine Pfad komplett zerfahren, Kiefern kreuz und quer.



Wegen meiner def. Bandscheibe konnte ich keine Berge fahren.

Werde mir aber die Untaten mal anschauen. Sind ja auch viele Jogger auf 

den Pfaden unterwegs.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (8. Juli 2011)

Padolomeus schrieb:


> Hej,
> 
> ähnlich schreckliches Bild hinten in Saas-Buchstein. Abfahrt runter zum Studentenwald von der Sandgrube aus kommend - alles platt gemacht. Der kleine Pfad komplett zerfahren, Kiefern kreuz und quer.



Meinst du die Abfahrt, welche auf dem Feld endet?


----------



## ole88 (8. Juli 2011)

ja wird sohl die sein, die haben überall gewütet ich könnt so kotzen wenn ich das seh, aber siegesturm ist akutell das am meisten betroffene gebiet und eigentlich hab ich gute lust mal denen die meinung zu geigen denn pfeifen vom staatsforst


----------



## TheMicha (8. Juli 2011)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Meinst du die Abfahrt, welche auf dem Feld endet?


Davon gehe ich aus. Die ist nämlich platt. --.--


----------



## Padolomeus (9. Juli 2011)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Meinst du die Abfahrt, welche auf dem Feld endet?



genau die!


----------



## Ray (11. Juli 2011)

Auch im Fichtel wütet der Forst. Sucht Euch Trails wo auch der Harvester an seine Grenzen kommt:


----------



## steviegee (13. Juli 2011)

nutzt jemand von euch Bayreuth-Bikern auch Apps wie Runkeeper.com? 

mfg


----------



## ole88 (13. Juli 2011)

ne hab ka handy zur zeit


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (14. Juli 2011)

Hab mir mal die Reviews von Runkeeper durchgelesen, da gibts ja äusserst verschiedene Meinungen...
Mir wurde letztens Endomondo empfohlen, ausprobiert hatte ich es aber bisher noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masira (7. September 2011)

Red Bull District Ride in Nürnberg am kommenden Wochenende (9.-10.9.). Ist jemand am Start und fährt hin?! Ich werde auf jedenfall Samstag runter düsen und mir das Spektakel ansehen!


----------



## steviegee (7. September 2011)

Bin auch am überlegen!


----------



## steviegee (7. September 2011)

Ich war gestern mal wieder siegesturm. Ich Bild mir ein das wird immer schlimmer :-( gibt's eigentlich ne Map mit Trails in der Umgebung?


----------



## ole88 (7. September 2011)

ich muss es nimmer ertragen, ist aber traurig wenn man das noch kennt


----------



## TheMicha (7. September 2011)

Ich werde am SA auch in Nürnberg sein. Das lasse ich mir nicht entgehen! 

Wie wärs eigentlich mal mit einer Enduro-/Trailtour in BT oder im Fichtelgebirge? Jemand Lust?


----------



## folienmaster (7. September 2011)

Servus

Sonntag bin ich auch mal über den Siegesturm gestrampelt.

Da sind auch schöne Schneisen entstanden. 

Nürnberg haut leider nicht hin. 

Bin morgen in Erlangen und hoffe mein Ohr ist dann wieder fit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steviegee (7. September 2011)

Gibts bei bt denn so lange trails dass man ne Tour draus machen kann ohne dass man voll der Trail-Pro sein muss? ;-))


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (7. September 2011)

Bei einer Trailtour in BT wäre ich ab 4.10. auch dabei!


----------



## TheMicha (7. September 2011)

Ich weiß zwar nicht was du mit "Trail-Pro" meinst aber das man in BT keine besonders langen Trails findet sollte klar sein.
Aber man kann ja viele "kleine" aneinander hängen. Das da immer Verbinungsstrecken dazwischen liegen ist klar. Vielleicht muss man eben auch mal was doppelt fahren...


----------



## steviegee (7. September 2011)

Naja Ich mein jemand ders halt richtig drauf hat, wenn ich mir deine Bilder so anseh bekomm ich ja angst, daher trailpro ;-))
Generell wäre ich schon dabei, bin aber eben erst seit Mai "Einsteiger"


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (7. September 2011)

Trailtour in BT?
Wäre witzig, da lässt sich schon was aneinanderreihen...
Sind aber teils lange Zwischenstücke mit dabei, aber drum heisst es ja auch TrailTour


----------



## folienmaster (8. September 2011)

Warum net?

Da geht hier schon einiges.

Siegesturm, Richtung KU,  Waldhütte, Eckersdorf,

Buchstein, Sophienberg, Schamelsberg, Döhlau, Bindlach.

Oder ne kleine Schleife über Ochsenkopf und Fichtelgebirge. 

und schon sind da schnell mal paar KM unter die Räder gekommen.


----------



## steviegee (8. September 2011)

wieviel KM fahrt ihr so im durchschnitt bei ner tour?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (8. September 2011)

25-40 durchschnittlich, manchmal mehr, manchmal weniger...
Wobei ich die 40 eher mit meinem CC Schnitzel runterrreisse...


----------



## folienmaster (8. September 2011)

Aufgrund von div. Krankheiten sind es momentan so 25 - max. 40 Km.

Egal ob mit HT oder Fully. Bin aber eher der gemütliche Fahrer.


----------



## steviegee (11. September 2011)

Jo sowas fahr ich meist auch...15-50, wobei die ü40km Touren halt mehr so Radweg teile sind. Gibts eigentlich so ne Bayreuther Montag, Dienstag etc Abend-Feierabendrunde bei der sich paar treffen ausser den icehouse Jungs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## folienmaster (11. September 2011)

Wer ist Icehouse? 

Bei mir gibt es keine Tages oder Wochenrunden. 

Ich fahr wenn ich Zeit und Lust habe. ( Lust eigentlich immer  )

Wenn ich wenig Zeit habe, drehe ich ein paar Runden um die Uni.


----------



## steviegee (11. September 2011)

Is nen laden in bt und die fahren wohl einmal die Woche in ner Gruppe. 
Ja Lust hab ich auch fast immer, Zeit kann mn sich einteilen.  aber allein fahren ist meist nicht so spassig, daher fragte ich nach sowas ;-)) 
Paar runden um die Uni? Den Asphalt Radweg da?


----------



## folienmaster (11. September 2011)

Ah jetzt klingelts bei mir, der Fahrradladen in Ludwigstrasse. 

Nö, solche Rudelaktivitäten brauch ich in meinem Alter nicht mehr. 

Ja Radweg um die Uni, Studentwald,Röhrensee und über die Birken 

wieder in die Uni. Ansonsten am Wochende Buchstein, Siegesturm oder

andere schöne Bikeecken.


----------



## TheMicha (5. Oktober 2011)

Ist hier zufällig jemand unterwegs der ein Nukeproof Mega in Größe M fährt und öfter mal ne Runde in BT oder am Oko dreht? 

Ich würde gerne von meinem Spicy aufs Mega umsteigen, bin mir nur sehr unsicher mit der Größe. Am Buchstein habe ich neulich zwei nette Jungs (schwarzes 301 und silbernes Mega - evtl. auch hier aktiv?) getroffen und durfte das Mega in L mal "proberollern". Hat zwar gepasst, dürfte aber gerne etwas kürzer sein. 

Wäre super wenn ich mal probesitzen dürfte! Gerne stelle ich natürlich im Gegenzug mein Spicy zur Verfügung.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (6. Oktober 2011)

Hey Micha,
Ich war der 301 Type und mein Beifahrer war SamyRSJ4 (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=86837).

Ich hatte bei 1,86m Körpergröße auch für eine kurze Zeit das Mega in L,
mir hats unheimlich getaugt von der Länge, war aber nur als Überganglösung gedacht...

Wie Groß bist du denn bzw. was hast du für eine Schrittlänge?


----------



## TheMicha (6. Oktober 2011)

Schrittlänge kann ich dir leider gar nicht genau sagen. Hab aber relativ lange Stelzen für 1,87 m.
Samy hat mir schon angeboten, dass ich sein Mega gerne nochmal probefahren kann. Ich werde mal per PM mit ihm quatschen... 

Wenn ihr Bock habt mal ne Runde radeln zu gehen, könnt ihr gerne mal Bescheid geben.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (6. Oktober 2011)

Bei deiner Größe würde ich definitiv zu einem L raten...
Allein bei deinen "Stelzen" wirds mit einer 400mm Stütze eng, wenn man sie mindestens 10cm im Rahmen stecken lässt...


----------



## jonker (26. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,bin aus Gefrees und suche jemand der meinen LRS Gut und Preiswert zentriert /nachspeicht.Wenn empfehlt ihr da.Danke


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (27. Oktober 2011)

Der Radl-Laden in der Oswald Merz Str. in Bayreuth macht das recht günstig und gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonker (28. Oktober 2011)

Danke erst mal,gibts noch jemand.......Was muß ich den eigentlich preislich rechnen,bei kleinen Ausbesserungen.Am liebsten würd ich es mir ja von jemand zeigen lassen!


----------



## kyrus (21. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
hallo liebe Mountainbike-Freunde aus Bayreuth oder naher Umgebung.

Das sommerliche Wetter lockt auf die Piste für erste gemütliche Ausfahrten nach dem "Winterschlaf". 

Wer hätte Lust, am 22./23./24. März eine Runde Mountainbike zu fahren um Bayreuth rum?

Beste Grüße
kyrus


----------



## decolocsta (26. März 2012)




----------



## kyrus (19. April 2012)

jemand Lust aus Bayreuth in den kommenden Tagen/Wochen zu biken? Rennrad oder MTB


----------



## folienmaster (25. April 2012)

Servus kyrus

einfach mal anklopfen. Bin immer mal unterwegs.

Fahr aber nur MTB und dat auch nicht sonderlich schnell. 

Bin halt nicht der leichteste Fahrer.


----------



## stobimax (2. August 2012)

servus, wollt mich auch mal anmelden, bin in bayreuth biketechnisch seit kurzen unterwegs und wollt fragen wo hier was geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## folienmaster (2. August 2012)

Servus,

im Forum net viel.


----------



## stobimax (2. August 2012)

joa, schaut so aus...
war hier schon ein paar mal unterwegs, aber bis auf die ausdauertiere vom icehouse hab ich fast niemanden gesehen... und in der unigruppe standen neulich drei deppen ohne helm da die mit baumarkträdern über bordsteine springen wollten und drüber gelabert haben wie ******** fox ist, also bin ich da auch wieder heim... 
also - wo versteckt sich die bayreuther bikeszene?


----------



## folienmaster (2. August 2012)

Also ich versteck mich meist im Wald. 

Oder mal ne "schnelle" Feierabendrunde um die Uni. 

Must halt mal aufschlagen, dann kann mann schon ne Runde drehen.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (2. August 2012)

Dann haste wohl die falsche Unisport Gruppe getroffen.

Wenns ausdauer- und fahrtechnisch mal ein bisschen mehr als rund um die Uni sein darf, kann ich das Fichtelgebirge (Fleckl) empfehlen. 

Sonntag 9:05 agilis ab Hbf und dann mit dem Bus von Weidenberg nach Fleckl zum Ochsenkopf.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (3. August 2012)

@stobimax: Warst du heute um 20 Uhr mit nem Ghost und Dirthelm in der Friedrichstraße?


----------



## stobimax (3. August 2012)

jup, das war ich  

ich denke nicht dass das die wirkliche hochschulsport - gruppe war die ich da an der uni  gesehen hab... hat mich nur etwas erstaunt. 

ochsenkopf klingt interessant... bin ab und an am deggendorfer pendant dazu unterwegs (geisskopf)...


----------



## folienmaster (4. August 2012)

Servus

Dann hättet ihr auch mal bei mir reinschauen können.


----------



## stobimax (4. August 2012)

folienmaster schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Dann hättet ihr auch mal bei mir reinschauen können.




wo ist denn "bei dir"?  

ist es eigentlich normal dass leute am siegesturm trails blockieren und holz hinter hurven legen?


----------



## folienmaster (4. August 2012)

stobimax schrieb:


> wo ist denn "bei dir"?
> 
> ist es eigentlich normal dass leute am siegesturm trails blockieren und holz hinter hurven legen?



Nr. 26

Gibt immer wieder mal so Fallensteller. Aber das gibt es denk ich überall mal.

Mich regt eher der Müll auf und die Glasscherben, welche manche Leute hinterlassen.


----------



## stobimax (4. August 2012)

naja, mich hats neulich ziemlich zerlegt weil äste quer auf dem trail lagen... ich versteh solche leute nicht. daheim hatten wir neulich in einem offiziellem bike - gebiet nägel auf landeebenen... 

das mit dem müll regt mich auch ziemlich auf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## folienmaster (31. Dezember 2012)

Aan gudn Rutsch ins Neue! 

Natürlich inkl. aller Nebenforen! 

1. Eintrag seit August!


----------



## ole88 (4. Januar 2013)

Gruss in die heimat, a guds neues euch allen


----------



## JulianM. (16. Januar 2013)

hallo, 
kennt sich jemand mit schönen singletrails rund um bayreuth aus?


----------



## stobimax (16. Januar 2013)

im stadtgebiet gibt es da ein paar kleinere sachen, aber nicht superviel... hab mein enduro schon gar nicht mehr in bayreuth, sondern ein hardtail geholt - reicht hier absolut... was kennste denn schon?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (16. Januar 2013)

Einfach Dienstags um 15:00 am Sportinstitut erscheinen. Uni Sport MTB Gruppe.


----------



## JulianM. (16. Januar 2013)

ja bin eig schon seit nem jahr hier aber die richtigen sachen sind mir noch nicht unter die augen gekommen, also ich war zb schon ein paar mal bei der hohen warte, auf dem Hügel hinterm Festspielhaus, beim buchstein gibts ja auch noch bissl was zum fahren und sonst ka... 
was ich jedoch empfehlen kann ist den zug nach pegnitz zu nehmen und dort ne runde zu fahren, ua zu irgendnem höchsten punkt von irgendwas  ein paar gute singletrails sind auch dabei.
uni sport mtb gruppe klingt interessant. wo wird da gefahren?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (16. Januar 2013)

Ah ok, dann kennst du dich ja schon aus. Die Unigruppe fährt meistens das, was du schon aufgezählt hast. 
Wenn es konditionell gern mal herausfordernder sein soll, dann guck mal hier und komm zu einem der Trainings, wenn die wieder draußen stattfinden:
http://www.bikesportbuehne.de/

Für dein Strive gibts nen tauglichen Trail nahe der Autobahn, alles weitere ist geheim 
Und wenn es der Schnee zulässt, ist das Fichtelgebirge rund um Ochsenkopf und Schneeberg sehr interessant. Kann ich dir dann mal zeigen.


----------



## stobimax (16. Januar 2013)

joa, da bin ich auch immer unterwegs... ich nehm mal an du studierst hier auch? 
sollten mal biken gehen, das canyon hätt ich mir auch fast gekauft  
die uni-bike-gruppe ist sehr durchwachsen... entweder fahren hardcore - cross-country-biker mit ausdauer ohne ende mit, manchmal waren aber auch schon leute mit baumarkträdern da, die randsteine springen wollten... einfach mal vorbeischaun.

der autobahn-trail ist der hammer...!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (16. Januar 2013)

Na dann machen wir halt mal eine Nicht-CC-Gruppe auf...  Dann ist das Bergauffahren nicht so stressig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stobimax (16. Januar 2013)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Na dann machen wir halt mal eine Nicht-CC-Gruppe auf...  Dann ist das Bergauffahren nicht so stressig.



bin ich absolut dafür!

könnten ja mal für nächste saison zum ochsenkopf fahren... mit nicht - CC -bikes


----------



## JulianM. (16. Januar 2013)

"Wenn es konditionell gern mal herausfordernder sein soll..." tja du, es ist winter, da geht konditionell bei mir grade nicht so viel  
danke für den link, sieht interessant aus, aber momentan geht nicht allzu viel, klausuren und der ganze quatsch (ja, studiere hier )
nähe Autobahn?! immer her mit den infos  ochsenkopf hab ich auch schon was von gehört, denke da werde ich mal hinschauen wenn ich mehr zeit habe und das wetter schöner ist. 
oje die cc racer, wie jemand in canyon forum geschrieben hat: Im Gegensatz zu den ganzen Kohlefasermoppedfahrer in ihren badeanzügen... haha


----------



## Padolomeus (17. Januar 2013)

Hej,

oder du fährst jeden Dienstag ab 18:30 Uhr bei MTB Truppe vom ICEHOUSE mit. Abfahrt direkt vom laden ind er Ludwigstraße.

Im Sommer sind wir schon einmal eine Truppe bis zu 25 Personen. Vom 29er CC-Racer bis zum schweren Endurofahrer fährt hier alles mit. 
Ich bin auch erst ein jahr lang bei der Unitruppe mitgeradelt. Einige von denen waren beim icehouse, und da bin zu denen gewechselt. 


Pado


----------



## folienmaster (17. Januar 2013)

Es lebt wieder was!?


----------



## JulianM. (18. Januar 2013)

alles klar, danke erstmal für die vielen Impressionen. da ist ja schon einiges zusammengekommen. freue mich schon auf die wärmeren zeiten  
die letzten seiten wurde ja oft die verschmutzung am buchstein angesprochen. meine meinung dazu: frechheit... beim biken sollte man nicht gegen die natur und die umwelt arbeiten sondern eher mit der natur und auf keinen fall dagegen!


----------



## Padolomeus (18. Januar 2013)

@ folienmaster: Ja, hier geht wieder was. Liegts am wetter? Ich bekomme ständig mails mit "neue Beiträge im..."
Is fei scho stressig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## folienmaster (18. Januar 2013)

Is scho stressig, wennst so viel tippeln musst. 

Wetter ist eigentlich kein Problem, kann Mann mit Bekleidung lösen!

Aber der Schweinehund liegt immer im Weg!


----------



## JulianM. (18. Januar 2013)

wolt eig heute ne runde drehen, aber mir ist doch bissl zu kalt


----------



## JulianM. (18. Januar 2013)

http://youtu.be/HPhE5gaYlck

ich habs doch getan


----------



## Padolomeus (19. Januar 2013)

tja, da kann man nur sagen " nur de hardn komm in'nen gardn"


----------



## folienmaster (19. Januar 2013)

Kann nur sagen prospekt!

Bei so ner bescheiden Witterung den Siegesturm unsicher machen! 

Ich habe indoor gestrampelt und mal versucht ein xxxl  giordana

Winterleibchen anzuziehen!!! 

-> Ärmel haben gepasst aber mir fehlen von Reissverschluss zu 

     Reissverschluss ein halber Meter Stoff!  

Ich wass net wer da bei xxxl Modell gestanden hat! 

Dat xxl hab ich gar ned ausgepackt.


----------



## JulianM. (19. Januar 2013)

ja ich hab gehört die sollen sehr klein ausfallen, also keine sorge 
der südlift am ochsenkopf hat geöffnet oder? die abfahrten für räder auch?


----------



## folienmaster (19. Januar 2013)

Skifahren funktioniert ( lt Webcam ), aber biken wir gesperrt sein.

Müssen wir mal die Fichtelwichtel fragen, aber da der LBJörg Buchstein und 

Fränkische unsicher macht, wird nicht viel gehen.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Januar 2013)

Radeln am Oko ist zur Zeit net so toll 
Nach Fleckl runter gehts ganz passabel, aber man muß dann immer rüber zum Silbereisenbergwerk um wieder hoch zu kommen.

G.


----------



## stobimax (22. Januar 2013)

werd mein neues projekt mal nach bayreuth bewegen wenns fertig ist, dann wird geballert! wird gegen april werden, vielleicht kann man da ja mal einen ausflug zum ochsenkopp ansetzen...?


----------



## folienmaster (22. Januar 2013)

Welches Jahr? 

Oko oder Osternohe ist hoffe ich mal drin, aber kann bzw darf eh

nicht so arg rumhopsen!  Ansonsten werd ich halt nen Chickenwing futtern

oder so ähnlich! 

Aber hier kommt jetzt schon voll der Stress auf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulianM. (22. Januar 2013)

@stobimax: was wirds werden? 
bin zwar noch nie in nem bikepark gewesen aber wäre schon dabei denk ich, die kinderübungsstrecke werd ich schon bezwingen  
stress? wo?


----------



## stobimax (22. Januar 2013)

wird ein cagua 9000 von ghost, aber customized  
solang du ein bisschen fahren kannst, sollte der bikepark kein problem für dich sein. ich bin mit meinem (super)enduro schon härtere sachen ganz gut runtergekommen, nachdem ich mir sagen lassen habe, dass man enduros im park vergessen kann  
protektoren, dann passt das


----------



## JulianM. (22. Januar 2013)

nice!
ja geht schon, fahr ja nicht erst seit gestern


----------



## Dampfsti (25. Januar 2013)

@stobimax
Wenn du deinen Rahmen irgendwann mal bekommen hast und dein Geisterschiff fertig ist, müss ma auf jedn Fall mal ne Runde mitnander drehen...
Bin gespannt wie das Cagua dann mit dem CCDB Air funktioniert


----------



## folienmaster (25. Januar 2013)

Glashüttner Forst gibts bestimmt ein paar schöne Strecken. 

Wobei Motorrad war auch immer ganz nett.


----------



## stobimax (26. Januar 2013)

können wir gerne machen  ende februar soll das ding fertg sein... die neuen teile liegen schon im keller bereit!


----------



## Dampfsti (27. Januar 2013)

folienmaster schrieb:


> Glashüttner Forst gibts bestimmt ein paar schöne Strecken.
> 
> Wobei Motorrad war auch immer ganz nett.



Ja, gibt schon n paar schöne Strecken rund um die Neubürg...
In der Fränkischen ists aber ergiebiger, da dort mehr Singletrails zu finden sind...

Motorrad?
Kannst mir ja mal deinen Namen mitteilen, vll kennen wir uns ja sogar

 @stobimax wenn bis dorthin dein Rahmen und Dämpfer eintrudeln


----------



## stobimax (27. Januar 2013)

angeblich solls ja in 2 wochen soweit sein... hat gestern mein radhändler gemeint. ich bleib da aber lieber mal skeptisch...


----------



## folienmaster (31. Mai 2013)

Hier mal den Bayreuthdings auch mal wieder hervorkramen.

Es regnet.  und  ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (31. Mai 2013)

Endlich wieder regen......


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (31. Mai 2013)

Endlich wieder Regenwetter...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## folienmaster (1. Juni 2013)

Wollte nur sagen regnet immer noch oder schon wieder! 

Mein Rücken braucht doch Sonne!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (1. Juni 2013)

Jetzt am WE solls besser werden:

http://www.der-postillon.com/2013/05/punklich-zum-sommeranfang-regen-soll-am.html


----------



## eTw4s (3. Juni 2013)

das bessere wetter am wochenende war wohl noch nichts. jetzt heißts dienstag...
ich brauch langsam ein kanu...


----------



## folienmaster (4. Juni 2013)

Heut hab ich se gesehen! 

Die Sonne ist noch da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rentneruralt (5. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
ich bin neu in Bayreuth und auf der Suche nach anderen Bikern.
Seit Anfang des Jahres habe ich die Gegend mit meinem Nerve Al 7.0 schon ein wenig erkundet. Leider ist es schwer die richtig schönen Trails und Strecken zu finden.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn wir uns mal zum fahren treffen könnten.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (5. Juni 2013)

Da lässt sich sicher was machen 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## rentneruralt (5. Juni 2013)

Gerne, ich hätte am Freitag nach der Arbeit noch nichts vor! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## folienmaster (6. Juni 2013)

Nach der Arbeit!?  Ich hoffe es ist keine Nacht oder Spätschicht!!!


----------



## rentneruralt (6. Juni 2013)

Nein zum Glück nicht!   ich weiß noch nicht genau wann ich zurück in bayreuth bin. Aber ich denke so um fünf bin ich startklar 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## folienmaster (7. Juni 2013)

Bei mir klappts heute nicht.


----------



## rentneruralt (7. Juni 2013)

Schade! Evtl in laufe der nächsten Woche mal... 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## folienmaster (7. Juni 2013)

Bin mit Sicherheit Sa/So auch mal unterwegs. Solange es nicht wie aus Kübeln regnet.


----------



## r34l1ty (26. Juli 2013)

wie schauts aus freunde... hab wieder nen rad unterm hintern und hab keine lust mehr aufs alleine radeln 

suche gleichgesinnte unter der woche für kleine feierabend runden (wenn man als student sowas sagen darf  ) oder längere touren am wochenende in der fränkischen oder im fichtelgebirge!


----------



## folienmaster (26. Juli 2013)

r34l1ty schrieb:


> wie schauts aus freunde... hab wieder nen rad unterm hintern und hab keine lust mehr aufs alleine radeln
> 
> suche gleichgesinnte unter der woche für kleine feierabend runden (wenn man als student sowas sagen darf  ) oder längere touren am wochenende in der fränkischen oder im fichtelgebirge!



Servus

bin immer mal unterwegs. Einfach mal bescheid sagen.
Morgen bin ich am späten Nachmittag unterwegs.
Sonntag bin ich zwar in der Fränkischen aber ohne Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## folienmaster (2. August 2013)

So  gestern erste Runde mit dem Studenten absolviert. Leichte Anlaufschwierigkeiten 

in Form eines Platten am 29er bei der Anfahrt zu Treffpunkt. Ansonsten hat es hoffe 

ich Spass gemacht.


----------



## r34l1ty (2. August 2013)

hehe hoffe du musstest nich zu lang warten  

schee wars, aber unglaublich wie schlecht man sich in der eigenen stadt/umland auskennen kann... hoffe du kannst ma noch die ein oder andere route zeigen


----------



## voli-vo (8. August 2013)

hallo...bin zwar ned aus bayreuth, aber aus der fränkischen... wenn mal wer lust hat weng was zu fahrn, zb. auf der friesner kann er sich ja mal melden dort kenn ich mich bissl aus, also wie ma halt so seine hometrails weng kennt für flowige trails bin ich immer zu haben, aber auch längere touren mach ich immer wieder mal gern..


----------



## r34l1ty (8. August 2013)

fahr unheimlich gern in der fränkischen, allerdings is hin- und rückfahrt für mich schon fast ne tagestour  würde aber auch mitm auto hinfahren, wenn ma nich nur ne 20km tour machen 
war heute weng unterwegs, über neubürg nach plankenfels und dann über hollfeld wieder nach bayreuth... allerdings fast nur asphalt, doof wenn man sich nich auskennt 

michi


----------



## voli-vo (8. August 2013)

ging ja schnell... fahr meistens von zeegendorf nach ebs dann ruine neideck... von da gibts auch ne schöne abfahrt..


----------



## folienmaster (8. August 2013)

r34l1ty schrieb:


> fahr unheimlich gern in der fränkischen, allerdings is hin- und rückfahrt für mich schon fast ne tagestour  würde aber auch mitm auto hinfahren, wenn ma nich nur ne 20km tour machen
> war heute weng unterwegs, über neubürg nach plankenfels und dann über hollfeld wieder nach bayreuth... allerdings fast nur asphalt, doof wenn man sich nich auskennt
> 
> michi



Du zahnloser Tiger! 

Zieh mal  deinen 29er was mit Stollen an! 

Dann langen dir schon 20 km!!!


----------



## folienmaster (8. August 2013)

voli-vo schrieb:


> ging ja schnell... fahr meistens von zeegendorf nach ebs dann ruine neideck... von da gibts auch ne schöne abfahrt..



Andere Seite ist mir geläufiger.  Ellerberg nen Kaffee trinken. 

Das gabs in der Fränkischen noch die Parkplatzkurve und keine 60er 

Schilder. Aber jetzt wird die Fränkische mit dem Mtb unsicher gemacht!


----------



## r34l1ty (9. August 2013)

folienmaster schrieb:


> Du zahnloser Tiger!
> 
> Zieh mal  deinen 29er was mit Stollen an!
> 
> Dann langen dir schon 20 km!!!



jaja, bin scho am überlegen welche kombi sich für mich lohnen würde... will ja nich wie du nach 2km asphalt schon den inhalator rausholen müssen


----------



## folienmaster (9. August 2013)

r34l1ty schrieb:


> jaja, bin scho am überlegen welche kombi sich für mich lohnen würde... will ja nich wie du nach 2km asphalt schon den inhalator rausholen müssen



Pass du nur auf, dass ich dir meinen Gehstecken net naufhau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r34l1ty (9. August 2013)

heute ne runde drehen? wollte scho lang ma meine regenjacke testen


----------



## folienmaster (9. August 2013)

r34l1ty schrieb:


> heute ne runde drehen? wollte scho lang ma meine regenjacke testen



Kein Problem!

Aber erst am späten Nachmittag!

Ich habe: Regenhose, Regenjacke, Helmhaube, Fussdichtungen, ach ja

zur Not hab ich auch nen Poncho!


----------



## rentneruralt (9. August 2013)

In Abhängigkeit vom Wetter würde ich mich auch anschließen. Wann wollt ihr los und wie weit fahrt ihr heute?


----------



## r34l1ty (9. August 2013)

wann? richtet sich nach wolfgangs feierabend  wohin und wielang? keine ahnung, mir eigentlich egal. können ma ja spontan schauen!


----------



## rentneruralt (9. August 2013)

der wolfgang dürfte meine handy nummer haben! Gebt einfach rechtzeitig Bescheid!
Ich finde den Weg zum Drei Hirten Stein ganz cool...


----------



## folienmaster (10. August 2013)

So die Sonne scheint! Ich geh mal  etwas arbeiten und wünsch allen viel Spass beim radeln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stobimax (11. August 2013)

Servus Bayreuther Biker, 
ich hätte ein Anliegen... ich weiss dass viele Mountainbiker oft am Siegesturm unterwegs sind und hätte daher eine Bitte um Mithilfe.

Wer auch immer gestern Abend, am 10.08.2013 mehrere schwarz gekleidete Leute in "Gothik"- ähnlicher Kleidung in der Umgebung vom Festspielhaus und am Siegesturm gesehen hat und mir einen oder mehrere Namen beteiligter Personen nennen kann, möchte sich bitte dringend per Nachricht bei mir melden.

Konkret geht es darum, dass besagte Gruppe am Siegesturm beim Feiern dermaßen gewütet hat, dass ich heute erstmal eine halbe Stunde den Wald aufräumen durfte. Überall lagen Glasflaschen rum, teilweise halbvoll, Scherben, Chipstüten, Kippenschachteln... der Boden war komplett versengt, offenbar haben die ein Feuer gemacht. 

Bin jedenfalls gestern Abend da vorbeigefahren, gegen 20:15, und habe die Leute da "angetroffen", um es höflich auszudrücken. Weil einer Vodkaflaschen auf den Boden zertrümmert hat hab ich ihn höflich gebeten, mit Rücksicht auf Reifen und Kinder, die tagsüber oft da oben sind, keine Flaschen mehr zu zerdeppern... 
...als Antwort kam mir eine Flasche an den Helm geflogen, sobald ich der Gruppe den Rücken gekehrt habe. 

Wenn irgendjemand gestern etwas Ähnliches beobachtet hat, wäre ich um eine Nachricht mit Details dankbar...

Den Müll hab ich natürlich weggeräumt, nachher heissts wieder, "Die bösen Mountainbiker am Siegesturm machen alles dreckig und kaputt".


----------



## folienmaster (11. August 2013)

stobimax schrieb:


> Servus Bayreuther Biker,
> ich hätte ein Anliegen... ich weiss dass viele Mountainbiker oft am Siegesturm unterwegs sind und hätte daher eine Bitte um Mithilfe.
> 
> Wer auch immer gestern Abend, am 10.08.2013 mehrere schwarz gekleidete Leute in "Gothik"- ähnlicher Kleidung in der Umgebung vom Festspielhaus und am Siegesturm gesehen hat und mir einen oder mehrere Namen beteiligter Personen nennen kann, möchte sich bitte dringend per Nachricht bei mir melden.
> ...



Servus

leider nicht! Aber man trifft sich immer 2 x! 

Freitag waren wir in der Ecke unterwegs, aber nicht direkt am Siegesturm.

Sind heute mal über den Buchsta gefahren, da gehts wieder einigermaßen, na ja bis auf die ganzen Glasscherben.

Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## r34l1ty (11. August 2013)

unfassbar was sich manche leute rausnehmen... aber wie du schon geschrieben hast, fällt das meistens auf die mountainbiker zurück


----------



## r34l1ty (3. September 2013)

fahrrad computer ciclo cm 2.1 gefunden... falls ihn jemand vermisst => PM


----------



## folienmaster (3. September 2013)

Was du alles finst!

Funktioniert der Umwerfer wenigstens zufriedenstellend!


----------



## r34l1ty (3. September 2013)

du findest blindschleichen und frösche und ich halt sowas...

ja funktioniert gut, danke nochma! aber fühlt sich etwas anders an. kann aber auch einbildung sein 

donnerstag auswärtstour? wetter soll ja gut werden!


----------



## folienmaster (3. September 2013)

r34l1ty schrieb:


> du findest blindschleichen und frösche und ich halt sowas...
> 
> ja funktioniert gut, danke nochma! aber fühlt sich etwas anders an. kann aber auch einbildung sein
> 
> donnerstag auswärtstour? wetter soll ja gut werden!



Morgen könnt vielleicht klappen, aber Donnerstag habe ich beim Tobi nen

Rückenknettermin.  Da is auswärts net ganz so gut.


----------



## Michunddich (8. Oktober 2013)

Gibt es in Bayreuth auch Fahrer die nicht extrem ausdauernd sind und extrem lange Strecken Fahren?
Wo ich mithalten könnte. Muss wegen schmerzen öffters zum Touren fahren ausweichen.


----------



## folienmaster (8. Oktober 2013)

Michunddich schrieb:


> Gibt es in Bayreuth auch Fahrer die nicht extrem ausdauernd sind und extrem lange Strecken Fahren?
> Wo ich mithalten könnte. Muss wegen schmerzen öffters zum Touren fahren ausweichen.



Servus

wennst net andauernd auf deinem Hinterrad rumhoppern tätst, würdst a

vorwärts kumma!  Was sind extrem lange Strecken? Ansonsten einfach

mal ne Hausrunde mitfahren. Der Michi hat heut schon eine geschafft, aber

ich musste leider mal was ärbern!


----------



## Michunddich (8. Oktober 2013)

Da fällt mir ein: ich muss auch arbeiten . Aber am Wochenende könnte ich.

Dann nehme ich mal an du hast mich schon mal gesehen!
Ich spare halt Reifen wenn ich nur auf Hinterrad hoppel.

20, 30 km ist das was ich fahre wenn ich fahre. Bei exrem steil schiebe ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## folienmaster (8. Oktober 2013)

Michunddich schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein: ich muss auch arbeiten . Aber am Wochenende könnte ich.
> 
> Dann nehme ich mal an du hast mich schon mal gesehen!
> Ich spare halt Reifen wenn ich nur auf Hinterrad hoppel.
> ...



Da kenn ich a einen der bei steil schiebt!   Technisch muesste ich auch 

noch einiges verbessern! Warten wir mal das Wetter ab, aber sollten wir 

fahren, schreiben wir hier rein bzw. ne mail.


----------



## r34l1ty (8. Oktober 2013)

na da werde wir bald ma ne runde zu dritt drehen ^^


----------



## folienmaster (8. Oktober 2013)

r34l1ty schrieb:


> na da werde wir bald ma ne runde zu dritt drehen ^^



Do könna ma dann zu 3. hoppeln!


----------



## Michunddich (8. Oktober 2013)

folienmaster schrieb:


> Da kenn ich a einen der bei steil schiebt!   Technisch muesste ich auch
> 
> noch einiges verbessern! Warten wir mal das Wetter ab, aber sollten wir
> 
> fahren, schreiben wir hier rein bzw. ne mail.



Jo! Mal gucken.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (9. Oktober 2013)

Moin!

Guckt mal hier rein: https://www.facebook.com/groups/520577094699008/?fref=tck


----------



## Michunddich (12. Oktober 2013)

Sehr gut!
Aber leider nix für uns.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (12. Oktober 2013)

Pumptrack ist für jeden was.


----------



## folienmaster (12. Oktober 2013)

Schau ma mol, was da rauskommt. 

Wir leben ja in Bayreuth! 

Da ist alles nicht ganz so einfach. 

Wobei mal nen Pumptrack fahren ist auch bestimmt lustig.


----------



## decolocsta (12. Oktober 2013)

Geil, endlich ein Platz für meinen RC Buggy.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## folienmaster (13. Oktober 2013)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Geil, endlich ein Platz für meinen RC Buggy.



Das Teil macht stink und radau!  oder hast einen mit eMotor?

So kleine Hausrunde zu dritt und der Dicke wieder der Langsamste!  

Sollte doch mal so 20 kg abnehmen!


----------



## decolocsta (13. Oktober 2013)

alles ohne radau....


----------



## Michunddich (13. Oktober 2013)

folienmaster schrieb:


> Das Teil macht stink und radau!  oder hast einen mit eMotor?
> 
> So kleine Hausrunde zu dritt und der Dicke wieder der Langsamste!
> 
> Sollte doch mal so 20 kg abnehmen!



Dafür ist der dicke ein cooler Hund und das ist wichtig!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (19. Oktober 2013)

Mahlzeit,

heute nachmittag auf einem Bayreuther Trail. Draufklicken und Liken fürs nächste FdT!


----------

